# Tiny ghost crabs on a Mexican beach (pics)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

These neat little ghost crabs (Ocypode sp.) were common on the beach outside my hotel in Los Cabos, Mexico. A big one would have a carapace that wasn’t much more than six or seven millimetres across. They were amazingly fast and as you can see from these photos, they were extremely well camouflaged against the sand. They dig burrows in the sand to hide in. But if their burrow wasn’t close enough when they felt threatened they would dash away and then suddenly freeze and seemingly disappear. 

I spent a great couple of hours squirming across the sand on my belly trying to get close enough to take some good photos. It was really too much fun!

I posted these photos and a number of others on my blog today.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

ghost crab 12 copyright Ernie Cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr
ghost crab 5 copyright Ernie Cooper 2012 closer_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

I see those guys all the time! But they just disappear... Never seen one up close, very pretty.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah so cute! I love their funny eye stalks. Nice shots


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

They got an awsome nip from there claws haha

We get em in aus over on stradbroke island and rainbow beech



Sent from my ST25a


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

the second crab looks like a koi.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty! You have a nice camera?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice macros. Nice and crisp.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

They look very cool.


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## Adri. (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful!! What camera/lens are you using?


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks all!

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

SpecGrrl said:


> Pretty! You have a nice camera?


I use an Olympus e-620 and (for these photos) a Zuiko 35mm macro lens.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Adri. said:


> Beautiful!! What camera/lens are you using?


Thank you! Olympus e-620 and Zuiko 35mm macro lens.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

